# Never Been Flounder Gigging



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has a spot open that wouldn't mind takingme flounder gigging. I grew up in north Alabama and we used to go frog gigging a lot, I've lived here 4 years and fish a ton,so if anyone is going has a spot openI would love to go!!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Same here. Lived here all my life and fish almost everyday, but have never benn gigging


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Flyboy...you've got a spot on my boat whenever you want.

just let me know when is good for you I might try and stick a few this weekend probably sat night.

Mike


----------

